
YouTube Regrets Reporter browser extension - elgfare
https://foundation.mozilla.org/en/campaigns/regrets-reporter/
======
bobblywobbles
I do think that some human intervention needs to be put in these algorithmic
recommendations. Too often we think it's some "group" suggesting videos when
in reality I tend to believe it's simply an odd-case in the programming that's
causing us to see videos on YT.

To the point of anti-LGBTQ videos being reported. I know people who identify
as this group, and I don't think they are any less than anyone else. I do
think it's fair to hold the opposite position, namely that we are born
straight, and accept discussion between the viewpoints and not only consider
anti-LGBTQ viewpoints as wrong. In either case any hateful videos shouldn't be
uploaded, but consider free discussion between both sides is still
appropriate.

